# Intern For Ocean Of Pearls, A Hollywood Movie



## angadsingh (Apr 29, 2005)

Are you interested in working as an intern for a Hollywood movie?

Lightpost Pictures is looking for individuals to work on a very special film, Ocean of Pearls. This is the story of a young Sikh doctor in America who discovers the real treasures of life in the one place he had never truly explored...his own tradition.

If you would like to work on this project and gain valuable experience in the process of filmmaking, please send your resume to:

Lightpost Pictures
P.O. Box 99411
Troy, Michigan 48099-9411 

Visit www.lightpostpictures.com for more information.

---------------------------------------------------
Please pass this on to everyone you know!


----------

